# Abandoned and deserted.



## fledgling (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## ruifo (Oct 29, 2016)

Great shots. Well done.

There is already a thread here about abandoned places, with many many shots already shared: Abandoned Places. It was created back in 2008, has almost 60 pages of photos and conversation, and is still active and used thread.

I'd recommend you posting these shots there, and ask moderators to close this one, in order to not duplicate an already exinting thematic thread.

All my best, and have a good light, always.


----------



## fledgling (Oct 29, 2016)

ah! thanks for letting me know


----------

